# How do you know when your done with edges (old pochmann)?



## David Weisiger (Feb 13, 2011)

Alright, so for 3x3 BLD I solve edges first (I use the old pochmann method). I've tried to do some research but don't really understand what it's saying. I'm trying to figure out a "formula" for how long your string of letters is. I don't know when the corners are finished and then eventually I'll keep on doing it over and over again, and it will screw it up. How do I figure this out besides like putting my finger on each edge that is done? I want some kind of formula that's very easy for a novice BLD solver like me to understand. Thanks!

David Weisiger


----------



## Erzz (Feb 13, 2011)

Count how many are solved. Subtract that from 11. Add one to that every time you break into a new cycle. That number is how many letters you should have. Does that make sense?


----------



## David Weisiger (Feb 13, 2011)

Alright, for counting which ones are solved, do flipped edges (in the right place) count? And wouldn't you subtract it from 11, since assuming no cycle breaks and no solved edges, I thought it was a string of 11 letters. Can someone verify this formula? I'm NOT saying it's wrong I just want to make sure. I really wouldn't know, I just started BLD.

David Weisiger


----------



## Erzz (Feb 13, 2011)

A flipped edge wouldn't count for Old Pochmann. And yeah I meant 11. It's probably easier to just keep your fingers on edges as you make the string though.


----------



## David Weisiger (Feb 13, 2011)

So for a flipped edge if you don't use an algorithm. Like you swap with the other solved edge, then swap again but correctly. Do you understand? If you do that, it's called the "pure method" or something, then would you add two to the formula?

David Weisiger


----------



## Xishem (Feb 13, 2011)

In pure Pochmann, you have to shoot to one sticker of a flipped edge, and then the other sticker to flip that piece and the buffer. So add two.

Also, pretty quickly you should be able to get used to knowing which pieces you may have missed. You'll get a sense that a certain part of the cube didn't get shot to at all. You will somewhat mentally do the calculation, but using this counting method works well when you very first start out.


----------



## David Weisiger (Feb 13, 2011)

Okay, I think I understand. So the resulting formula for pure pochmann would be: 11-(# of solved edges)+2(# of flipped edges)+(# of cycle breaks).

David Weisiger


----------



## Xishem (Feb 13, 2011)

David Weisiger said:


> Okay, I think I understand. So the resulting formula for pure pochmann would be: 11-(# of solved edges)+2(# of flipped edges)+(# of cycle breaks).



That is correct.


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 13, 2011)

Xishem said:


> That is correct.


 skip to 21:47


----------

